# Smash Bros Wii U may not feature more characters



## MakiManPR (Jul 2, 2012)

Looks like the upcoming Smash Bros title for the Wii U and 3DS wont have more/new characters as the series creator Masahiro Sakurai has said thet in terms of quantity they have reached the limit and that the want to focus more on quality of the product. What you guys think? Do you want more/new charcters or you want the team focus more on the game's mechanics and make it better? Quality or Quantity?

Source


----------



## The Composer (Jul 2, 2012)

They must be retarded if they don't want to include more characters. Like they couldn't work on quantity AND quality.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jul 2, 2012)

No, I don't want more characters, I want them to take out the ones that are all the exact clones of other characters like Falco, Young Link, Roy etc etc and then they can add new characters in their places that have new abilities. Honestly, if they wanted some of these alternate characters that have most of the same abilities and characteristics, why don't they just make them alternate skins in the character profile so that if you want to play as Falco instead of Fox, you can switch the skin when you choose your character, but they should be unlockables.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 2, 2012)

Well...who could they add? They've got pretty much everyone of note that's popular with most non-gamers.

EDIT: At least, every Nintendo character of note. But I doubt that will change anytime soon.


----------



## matt382 (Jul 2, 2012)

Hmmm, what if they release new characters as DLC? And maybe new costumes for the characters. If Nintendo are focusing more on online features - they are bound to jump on the Add-On bandwagon.


----------



## IBNobody (Jul 2, 2012)

matt382 said:


> Hmmm, what if they release new characters as DLC? And maybe new costumes for the characters. If Nintendo are focusing more on online features - they are bound to jump on the Add-On bandwagon.



Then they'd step into the DLC-on-Disc garbage that Capcom loves. You have to give everyone the DLC character artwork in order to play online.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 2, 2012)

Take the clone characters and give them unique move sets. That improves the quality of the character selection while making the quantity mean something in one fell swoop.


----------



## FireGrey (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm fine as long as they replace some of the characters and don't get rid of lucario.


----------



## beta4attack (Jul 2, 2012)

Quality is always better than quantity. The characters they already have are a lot and I for one would be satisfied as long Link is there (Which 101% is going to be there). Besides all that, the keyword is "may" so maybe they could add a few more characters, no need to judge anything just yet.


----------



## jalaneme (Jul 2, 2012)

matt382 said:


> Hmmm, what if they release new characters as DLC? And maybe new costumes for the characters. If Nintendo are focusing more on online features - they are bound to jump on the Add-On bandwagon.



Are you mad? Don't give nintendo any ideas, the only reason they won't include new characters is because they use the drip feed tactic by charging you for extra characters, capcom charge £9.99 a pop for extra characters, its big buisness for them because they know gullible  people like you will buy it in a heartbeat.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 2, 2012)

IBNobody said:


> matt382 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm, what if they release new characters as DLC? And maybe new costumes for the characters. If Nintendo are focusing more on online features - they are bound to jump on the Add-On bandwagon.
> ...


Didn't Mortal Kombat 9 have somewhat of a work-around with that?

But looking at Nintendo, the masters of online gaming, they will probably do so


----------



## Schmendrick (Jul 2, 2012)

I think it'd be awesome to have the guy from Pushmo (or even Dillon) in there (and maybe some Freakyforms as support items for the heck of it)
Chubby sumo wrestler/puzzle solver ftw


----------



## Langin (Jul 2, 2012)

This is how *I* know Nintendo quality!


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 2, 2012)

I strongly doubt this is honest.
If Nintendo took it's time on making the game, then can have both quality and quantity.


----------



## matt382 (Jul 2, 2012)

jalaneme said:


> matt382 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm, what if they release new characters as DLC? And maybe new costumes for the characters. If Nintendo are focusing more on online features - they are bound to jump on the Add-On bandwagon.
> ...



That was a bit harsh.. I never said I would buy them 
But anyways, I hope there are at least one or two new characters to unlock by completing the game. Because a reward being a character that's playable on Brawl or Melee seems less rewarding than a new character no one's played as before.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jul 2, 2012)

You've got to at least add a couple of new characters because that's the biggest selling point.
Other franchises need representation in what is effectively Nintendo's biggest celebration of its franchises...

Xenoblade for example, Shulk would make a fine addition.


----------



## Shoat (Jul 2, 2012)

If they're busy improving quality "instead of making more characters", they better bring back Mewtwo at some point (with a more useful moveset).


But I doubt that it will be zero new characters.
There will at least be two new ones to replace Sonic and Snake (unlikely for third-party characters to get in twice), and they will hopefully also change ALL the clone characters to have unique movesets (which, gameplay-wise, counts as new characters).


----------



## BrightNeko (Jul 2, 2012)

I think this means nintendo characters. Really there isn't much more to add, and hell he could simple be including assist trophies into that.


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 2, 2012)

Schmendrick said:


> I think it'd be awesome to have the guy from Pushmo (or even Dillon) in there (and maybe some Freakyforms as support items for the heck of it)
> Chubby sumo wrestler/puzzle solver ftw


To me that would just seem ridiculous. Dont get me wrong its a cute idea, but i think there are alot of different charecters that deserve the spotlight rather then pushmo and dillon. However i think they could make very decent assist trophies. Like the pushmo guy pulling out a part of the stage and it pushes people off the edge?


----------



## Janthran (Jul 2, 2012)

They need to add Erdrick and the Dragonlord at least.
Dragonquest is one of my favorite franchises now.


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 2, 2012)

> "It isn't a matter of 'if the next game has 50 characters, that'll be enough.' There is a certain charm to games that have huge casts of playable characters, but they tend to have issues with game balance and it becomes very difficult to fine-tune each character and have them all feel distinctive.
> "In terms of quantity, we've probably already reached the limit of what's feasible. I think a change of direction may be what's needed."



Most of you read this wrong, he didn't say anything about not adding new characters to the two games, rather that they decided that the game will have the same number of characters.

No doubt that they may take some out and replace them with others that fans may want or the developers would like. Maybe there are some new elements in the two games where some characters may not fit in with what they want.

There are two games being made and will be released around the same time as each other and Nintendo being Nintendo they wouldn't have the same game on two current consoles. Perhaps they both have the same amount of characters but they may have a different roster to suit the gameplay of each.

Also with people moaning about a possibility of on disc DLC, Nintendo have stated recently that this is not something they are interested in and that their own published title will have meaningful DLC. They mess up some things but when it comes down to the DLC matter I believe they won't screw people over like Capcom do.


----------



## koolking97 (Jul 2, 2012)

some one from capcom would be nice


----------



## Varia (Jul 2, 2012)

Damn it, I hope they add Ridley as least >


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 2, 2012)

It would be funny if they decide to change their mind and add x2 the amount of characters. Less clones as possible of course.

They really should do that alternate costumes while keeping the alternate colors for some of the clones.

I think it would be neat and sweet to have a bigger roster since we might see another SSB for 5 years if at all.


----------



## holoflame (Jul 2, 2012)

At least add Ghirahim and dump Ganondorf, according to Skyward Sword.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jul 2, 2012)

LOL Smash Bros Wii U may not feature more characters.


U HAVE TO BUY THE *D*isk *L*ocked *C*ontent to GET THAT! 

all kidding aside.....I will not buy it (for 3DS) if it does not have more characters...


matt382 said:


> Hmmm, what if they release new characters as DLC? And maybe new costumes for the characters. If Nintendo are focusing more on online features - they are bound to jump on the Add-On bandwagon.




_*Don't Give Nintendo Any Goddamn Ideas!!*_

the mindset like yours. is the reason why we are soaked in a world where we buy a game for full price, and get only half (or sometimes a quater) of a game. if people don't buy it. they won't make it.
If more people didn't think like you, companies would have given up the "failed" idea of payable Downloadable Content


If smash bros Wii-U and 3DS have payable DLC for characters, my remaining faith in humanity (and my favorite Nintendo franchise) will be lost, and _I will not want to live on this planet anymore._

they are already pushing the limit by having the most DLC abusing and money raping company Scamaco working on it. (Crapcom would be next)


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jul 2, 2012)

Janthran said:


> They need to add Erdrick and the Dragonlord at least.
> Dragonquest is one of my favorite franchises now.



Actually, I doubt those are the most recognized characters in the franchise, I'd think that monster master Terry from Dragon Quest 6 and the first Monsters game, would be a more suitable choice. The reason being that Loto had core abilities in the original game, but aside from his name being placed in the two games that followed the original, I don't think he is that big of an impact character. Besides, I'd rather see Terry replace Pokemon Trainer and his companions could be Slime, Watabou and Gem Slime. Final smash could be summoning Dragon Lord to incinerate enemies with fire.


----------



## The Composer (Jul 2, 2012)

If we talk about rosters are we going off-topic? If not, feel free to comment my ideal roster:



Spoiler



Super Smash Bros. 4

*Mario series:*

-Mario (Mario Galaxy 2 appearance and moveset)
-Luigi (Luigi's Mansion appearance and moveset)
-Peach
-Rosalina
-Bowser
-Bowser Jr.

*Zelda series:*

-Link (Skyward Sword appearance and moveset)
-Ghirahim
-Zelda + Sheik (Twilight Princess appearance and moveset)
-Ganondorf (Twilight Princess appearance and moveset *includes sword*)
-Link (Wind Waker appearance and moveset)
-Tingle

*Donkey Kong series:*

-Donkey Kong
-Diddy Kong
-King K Rool

*Yoshi series:*

-Yoshi
-Birdo
-Kamek

*Pokémon series:*

-Mewtwo
-Lucario
-Zoroark
-Charizard
-Pikachu
-Jigglypuff

*Metroid series:*

-Samus + Zero Suit Samus
-Dark Samus
-Ridley

*Fire Emblem series:*

-Masked Marth (Fire Emblem Kakusei appearance)
-Ike (Fire Emblem Radiant Dawn appearance)
-Krom (Fire Emblem Kakusei appearance)
-Roy (Fire Emblem Kakusei appearance)
-Lyn (Fire Emblem Kakusei appearance)
-Leaf (Fire Emblem Kakusei appearance)

*Starfox series:*

-Fox (Starfox 64 3DS appearance)
-Falco
-Wolf
-Krystal

*Kirby series:*

-Kirby (Kirby Return to Dreamland appearance and moveset)
-King Dedede
-Metaknight
-Prince Fluff

*Mother series:*

-Ness
-Lucas
-Flint

*F-Zero series:*

-Captain Falcon
-Rick Wheeler
-Black Shadow
-Samurai Goroh

*Others:*

-Pit
-Wario
-Ice Climbers
-Olimar
-Mr Game and Watch
-Snake
-Sonic
+
-Matthew (Golden Sun Dark Dawn)
-Little Mac
-Saki (Sin and Punishment)

*Capcom:*

-Zero (Mega Man X)
-Ryu (Street Fighter 3DS)

*Square Enix:*

-Sora (Kingdom Hearts DDD)
-Neku Sakuraba (The World Ends With You)

*Namco:*

-Pac-Man
-Klonoa

*Konami:*

-Simon Belmont

*Sega:*

-NiGHTS



This is the most viable roster. Makes a lot of sense


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 2, 2012)

In regards to metroid charecters, i would MUCH rather them add bounty hunters instead of ridely/dark samus. Dark samus would be a clone and ridely would be like bowser or dk. Slow and OP. If they wanna add metroid people add rundas from metroid prime 3, or the hunters from metroid prime hunters.


----------



## rizzod (Jul 2, 2012)

*holds bridge of nose with index finger and thumb whilst squinting eyes*
so ...hold on...
they have all the freaking Namco characters at their disposal as well... and they don't take advantage of this....?
....this is already looking towards disappointment.


----------



## Clarky (Jul 2, 2012)

put Little Mac in, you know it make sence


----------



## TyBlood13 (Jul 2, 2012)

I personally don't care as long as Ness and Lucas stay in, but maybe if they gave them there actual moves from Earthbound/Mother 3 would be nice.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jul 2, 2012)

if there are no characters added...whats the point of buying a new game?...i'll just stay with brawl


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 2, 2012)

rizzod said:


> *holds bridge of nose with index finger and thumb whilst squinting eyes*
> so ...hold on...
> they have all the freaking Namco characters at their disposal as well... and they don't take advantage of this....?
> ....this is already looking towards disappointment.


Read the quote from the source carefully. They didn't say anything about NOT adding new characters, only that they won't be increasing how many characters there are.

Until Nintendo or Namco confirm that they aren't adding new characters its best not to over react.


----------



## rizzod (Jul 2, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> rizzod said:
> 
> 
> > *holds bridge of nose with index finger and thumb whilst squinting eyes*
> ...



Meh. Nintendo have been doing alot of stupid things as of late... this is just another thing on top... i'm starting to 2nd guess my pre-order I made last week on the Wii U.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 2, 2012)

No DLC at all unless it is free. 


Schmendrick said:


> I think it'd be awesome to have the guy from Pushmo (or even Dillon) in there (and maybe some Freakyforms as support items for the heck of it)
> Chubby sumo wrestler/puzzle solver ftw


Sakura Samurai could at least be a trophy as well.

Kid Icarus could have more characters now.
-Thanatos
*-*Palutena
-Dark Lord Gaol
-Arlon
-Phosphora
-Pandora (Both versions)

Try to pick characters that wasn't over powered and had a lot of attacks. 
Anything else can be trophies or appear in stages.

Icarus smash ball could be change to his ultimate weapon.
Could have KI base weapons as items.


----------



## The Composer (Jul 2, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> No DLC at all unless it is free.
> 
> 
> Schmendrick said:
> ...



Too much KI characters for a serie that has no major relevance and spawns like 1 or 2 games.


----------



## weavile001 (Jul 2, 2012)

i ever used link and fucked everyone
THEY MUST DIE who cares for more characters.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 2, 2012)

This is a news post fail. He didn't say that there won't be more SSB4 characters. He just said that he's focusing on other parts of than character quantity. I read the source my self (Nintendo Power FTW!).


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 2, 2012)

weavile001 said:


> i ever used link and fucked everyone
> THEY MUST DIE who cares for more characters.


A hella lot of people hence the large ammount of posts we allready have? I barely even understand your post o.o


----------



## Gh0sti (Jul 2, 2012)

i would be ok with Nintendo doing DLC but dont put it on the Disc i would be mad about that they need to do a server to store them

here is what i hope to see in the new Smash Bros

new graphics
new stages
5 new characters (maybe 10 max)
new story
old story lines built in once game is beaten

DLC
new characters
stages
costumes
items

sell them for like $0.99 the dlc for each thing Nintendo could make bank (go the apple approach) i mean angry birds have made about 1 billion in revenue thanks to app store .99 deal

you know what would be really cool to see is a retro style for all the characters when they first came out costume like 8-bit mario, that would be a nice feature in teh game


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 2, 2012)

The Composer said:


> Too much KI characters for a serie that has no major relevance and spawns like 1 or 2 games.


Something tells me you didn't buy the game.  

Letting it have more than one character will help add "major relevance" to it.
Besides, I was just listing characters that would most likely work/fit. I didn't mean add all of them.


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 2, 2012)

Gh0sti said:


> i would be ok with Nintendo doing DLC but dont put it on the Disc i would be mad about that they need to do a server to store them
> 
> here is what i hope to see in the new Smash Bros
> 
> ...


an 8bit stage that turns all charecters 8bit would be a great idea to implement on the 3Ds, it would make using the 3D worthwhile.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 2, 2012)

So nintendo starts thinking out loud, and look how many people start getting up in arms. 

I wonder her sound this rumor is...


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 2, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> So nintendo starts thinking out loud, and look how many people start getting up in arms.
> 
> I wonder her sound this rumor is...


That.

These games are really early on in development, nothing is confirmed other than the platforms, which could change and the people developing it...which could also change, Nintendo may look at what they have done and think "ah fuck no, Retro/Intelligent Systems/whoever you're doing this now"...wish they did that with Other M.

Even in regards to not having more characters than other games all he said was that there MIGHT not be an increase in the roster. Maybe there'll be more, maybe there'll be less either way its what they feel would sit right with the game they are making. Over time games change, Ocarina of Time was at some point a first person adventure title.

I'm glad they don't do the "bigger better" shit other companies do which end up being *Non Specific Action Game 9: The Jumping of the Shark* being a mess of a clusterfuck. I swear most people here would be happy for each game to play exactly like Melee only with 20+ characters  added with each release.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jul 2, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> rizzod said:
> 
> 
> > *holds bridge of nose with index finger and thumb whilst squinting eyes*
> ...



They need to remove pointless characters and add in quality ones, no 3rd party franchise characters either.



Spoiler



Keep:

Mario
Link
Peach
Bowser
Fox
Ness
Captain Falcon
Donkey Kong
Yoshi
Kirby
Pikachu
Mewtwo
Pit
Marth
Samus
Jigglypuff
Zelda
Metaknight
Pikachu
Wario

Alternate Skin Option in Character Selection, rather then wasting character slots since they all have the same moves essentially:

Lucas (Ness alt)
Lucario (Mewtwo alt)
Luigi (Mario alt)
Ganondorf (Captain Falcon alt)
Roy and Ike (Marth alt)
Wolf and Falco (Fox alt)
Diddy Kong (Donkey Kong alt)
Young Link and Toon Link (Adult Link alts)
Pichu and Raichu (Pikachu alts)

Eliminate:

R.O.B, Captain Olimar, Snake, Sonic, Mr Game and Watch, King Dedede, Pokemon Trainer, Ice Climbers and Dr Mario needs to be kept out.



I'd rather see characters in Brawl that people actually want to play, or characters that aren't complete derps for movesets. There is no need to waste character slots with reskinned characters like Luigi and Roy when they have the same abilities as Mario and Marth.


----------



## The Composer (Jul 2, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> The Composer said:
> 
> 
> > Too much KI characters for a serie that has no major relevance and spawns like 1 or 2 games.
> ...



It's still too much for a series that has fewer games than F-Zero or Starfox.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 2, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> I swear most people here would be happy for each game to play exactly like Melee only with 20+ characters  added with each release.


Actually... yes


----------



## yuyuyup (Jul 2, 2012)

Look I don't care if this story doesn't necessarily imply there won't be more characters, and some taken out.  This idiot should be HYPING people by saying how this is going to **** previous Smash Bros efforts with shit tons of new characters.  God damn Nintendo always beating around the god damn bush.  STILL no Wii U specs, no info about 3DS to Wii U connectivity (pedometer at least ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ?)  Whatever.  I hope Namco won't sabotage another classic Nintendo franchise like Team shittyass Ninja did with Metroid Other M.

censorship brought to you by paranoia induced from the GBATEMP CHRISTIAN SQUAD


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 2, 2012)

the wiiu continues to disappoint me and it hasn't even been released. what they should be doing is get rid of the lame dumbass characters like gameandwatch and a few others and replace them!


----------



## Gaiaknight (Jul 2, 2012)

ya no surprisingly im ok with this i would rather have a more refined game than new characters the roster is already huge


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 2, 2012)

ITT a bunch of whiny kids who cry if they don't get their way.

There's practically no info on both the Wii U and SSB4 and you're all bitching and crying over all of these rumors. Christ, at least wait until it's confirmed before you cry your eyes out and vow to never buy the system.


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 2, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> ITT a bunch of whiny kids who cry if they don't get their way.
> 
> There's practically no info on both the Wii U and SSB4 and you're all bitching and crying over all of these rumors. Christ, at least wait until it's confirmed before you cry your eyes out and vow to never buy the system.


BUT THATS THE POST 2008 GBATEMP WAY!!!


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jul 2, 2012)

They just started development, and they are at the point where they are just making groundwork for the game. Lots of things change during development, and i'll wait till they are further along to start critiquing them. (Remember when borderlands had realistic graphics?)

Also they better keep Mr game & watch


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 2, 2012)

Ill be happy as long as the story delivers another epic tale like the original did.


----------



## Qtis (Jul 2, 2012)

Is it so hard to wait for the game to be released and complain after that? :3

The source tells quite clearly why thay *may* limit the number of characters. They didn't say they will.. If balance > amount of characters = better game, I'm all up for it. I prefer local multiplayer games to be balanced instead of having a gazillion of options and only one or two good ones to choose from :/


----------



## Midna (Jul 2, 2012)

He said more
He didn't say different


----------



## Midna (Jul 2, 2012)

yuyuyup said:


> STILL no Wii U specs


I wish you'd stop bitching about this. Yikes, it's like it's your first Nintendo console launch or something. They never release official specs. Ever.


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 2, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Ill be happy as long as the story delivers another epic tale like the original did.


Ah yes the whatsits and the whosits did something and thingy had to be done in order to whatever the stuff.


----------



## [M]artin (Jul 2, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> > Ill be happy as long as the story delivers another epic tale like the original did.
> ...


The last boss was a disco-butterfly-man and that's all I remember.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 2, 2012)

Thats all i ask for.


----------



## yuyuyup (Jul 2, 2012)

Midna said:


> yuyuyup said:
> 
> 
> > STILL no Wii U specs
> ...


Thanks for the insult, I think this time around is clearly unprecedented, I would imagine they would capitulate to the hardcore crowd at least A LITTLE BIT.  But I guess they are just King Gods that are above offering their fanbase any hope for the future.


----------



## Zarcon (Jul 2, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> the wiiu continues to disappoint me and it hasn't even been released. what they should be doing is get rid of the lame dumbass characters like gameandwatch and a few others and replace them!


This rumor says he thinks the quantity limit has been reached, not that the roster won't change.
So if Brawl had...39 characters? And they remove 4 clones and add 4 new characters it's still 39 characters. The quantity of characters has not changed.

Sidenote: With Namco on board there better be a Tales character of some sort.


----------



## heartgold (Jul 2, 2012)

So much bitching about a game that isn't due for another three years at least and so much can change by them. Save your moaning after the game is out.

Anyhow put in mewtwo nintendo.


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 2, 2012)

[M]artin said:


> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> > BortzANATOR said:
> ...


I hope they put more Sonic characters like Big the Cat & Charmy Bee. Also some Sonic R levels would be awesome.

OMFG how about a mode that turns everyone into knights and werewhatevers?


----------



## jalaneme (Jul 2, 2012)

matt382 said:


> That was a bit harsh.. I never said I would buy them
> But anyways, I hope there are at least one or two new characters to unlock by completing the game. Because a reward being a character that's playable on Brawl or Melee seems less rewarding than a new character no one's played as before.



don't take it the hard way but i am just fed up of disc locked content, i really don't want to see this practice on a nintendo console, that is the only reason i am turning my back on sony and just buying a nintendo console next gen, if nintendo start doing this dlc rubbish i'm done with console gaming.

also with what namco did with soul calibur 5 i have no confidence in the next smash bros game at all.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 2, 2012)

jalaneme said:


> matt382 said:
> 
> 
> > That was a bit harsh.. I never said I would buy them
> ...


Nintendo aren't doing disc locked DLC.

EDIT: I suppose that doesn't mean other companies won't, though.


----------



## jalaneme (Jul 2, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> Nintendo aren't doing disc locked DLC.
> 
> EDIT: I suppose that doesn't mean other companies won't, though.



nintendo say otherwise, i have every right to worry about the wii u.

http://wiiudaily.com/2012/06/wii-u-supports-microtransactions-dlc-and-free-to-play-games/


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 2, 2012)

jalaneme said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > Nintendo aren't doing disc locked DLC.
> ...


Ok, let me rephrase that.

On all Nintendo-published games, they refuse to do disc locked content.

EDIT: I know there was a thread on GBATemp about it, I just gotta find it...sucks you can use WiiU or Wii U or DLC as a search term lol.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 2, 2012)

I wonder, 
99.9% of the people complaining about super smash not having any more characters are still gonna buy it anyways.
Whats the fuss over anyways. They dont NEED to add anyone else


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 2, 2012)

jalaneme said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > Nintendo aren't doing disc locked DLC.
> ...


They confirmed it a couple of times recently. They stated that they are against it and won't publish any titles that has it but they wont ban any 3rd party publishers drom doing it.


----------



## jalaneme (Jul 2, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> Ok, let me rephrase that.
> 
> On all Nintendo-published games, they refuse to do disc locked content.
> 
> EDIT: I know there was a thread on GBATemp about it, I just gotta find it...sucks you can use WiiU or Wii U or DLC as a search term lol.



fair enough, although you will still have to deal with capcom and their poor dlc practices, if nintendo won't do it on their games i will just buy 1st party only then. and yeah this forum only lets you search no more than 4 words or more, just search on google but put gbatemp on there and you can still search through the forums that way.


----------



## triassic911 (Jul 3, 2012)

How's this for quality? LET GANONDORF USE HIS SWORD!!


----------



## AngryGreek766 (Jul 3, 2012)

FireGrey said:


> I'm fine as long as they replace some of the characters and don't get rid of lucario.


lucarios garbage, bring back mewtwo


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jul 3, 2012)

AngryGreek766 said:


> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> > I'm fine as long as they replace some of the characters and don't get rid of lucario.
> ...


How is Lucario garbage?

Honestly, he's a pretty good character.


----------



## AngryGreek766 (Jul 3, 2012)

8BitWalugi said:


> AngryGreek766 said:
> 
> 
> > FireGrey said:
> ...


well i mean he is good, but hes just a ripoff of mewtwo same moveset same animations. Mewtwo is way more WAY more popular . I always was confused when they just put lucario skin on mewtwo


----------



## KaitoTheRamenBan (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm guessing the reason why is most likely because they don't want to turn it into a Marvel vs Capcom 2 game


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jul 3, 2012)

AngryGreek766 said:


> 8BitWalugi said:
> 
> 
> > AngryGreek766 said:
> ...


So in other words, you're hating Lucario because he's Gen IV, and Mewtwo is Gen I?


----------



## AngryGreek766 (Jul 3, 2012)

8BitWalugi said:


> AngryGreek766 said:
> 
> 
> > 8BitWalugi said:
> ...


no im hating on nintendo for taking a character and changing its skin and calling it another character. i used mewtwo alot lucario was in the same boat as jigglypuff for me but thats just me


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jul 3, 2012)

AngryGreek766 said:


> 8BitWalugi said:
> 
> 
> > AngryGreek766 said:
> ...


I think they changed him so the later games could also get representation.

There have been many more Pokemon games since 1995, no need to block them out.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 3, 2012)

AngryGreek766 said:


> well i mean he is good, but hes just a ripoff of mewtwo same moveset same animations. Mewtwo is way more WAY more popular . I always was confused when they just put lucario skin on mewtwo



The only move Mewtwo and Lucario share is Shadow Ball. Nothing else about them is the same.

For the new itself, most people buy Super Smash Bros. for its diverse and ever expanding roster. Saying "it won't expand much further" is honestly just bad design. I don't want to play as HD versions of characters we already played as, I want to play as new characters with new styles.


----------



## Terenigma (Jul 3, 2012)

If there is no new characters then this is what i would like to see happen:

Get rid of wolf/ike/zero suit samus from brawl.
Bring mewtwo back.
Make dr mario (and pichu?) a colour swap option.
Keep zelda/shiek seperate characters.
Give gannondorf his sword and make him a good replacement for ike
Balance the frigging roster.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jul 3, 2012)

AngryGreek766 said:


> 8BitWalugi said:
> 
> 
> > AngryGreek766 said:
> ...


Excuse me? Do you know how wrong this statement is?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 3, 2012)

Terenigma said:


> If there is no new characters then this is what i would like to see happen:
> 
> Get rid of wolf/ike/zero suit samus from brawl.
> Bring mewtwo back.
> ...



Why would you get rid of Wolf/Ike/ZSS? Personally I like Wolf over Falco or Fox, Ike is my go-to guy for Brawl, and I enjoy ZSS over Samus.

I guess you could make Dr. Mario/Pichu costumes but they play a little bit differently from Mario/Pikachu.

The point of playing Zelda and Shiek was that they work well together. I enjoy playing one because I can use the other.

I don't see Ganondorf playing like Ike. His some sort of evil mastermind character and, if I recall correctly, he only uses a sword in Twilight Princess. He's known more for just being some type of evil wizard than some swordsman like Ike.

Balancing SSB? Oh, you ask too much.


----------



## Warrior522 (Jul 3, 2012)

Lemme put it to ya this way: If Nintendo is actually stupid enough to not add new characters, the Wii-U is off of my to-buy list permanently. Smash Bros exists solely to take characters from as many games as possible and then have them beat the crap out of each other, otherwise, *no one gives a shit.* No one but the BIGGEST "tardcores" play for the "glorious balanced gameplay and totally fair stage design," and even then they want the flat stage with nowhere to hide. The rest of us? Give us new characters or fuck off; I'll stick with my BrawlHacks.

*tardcore def: A person who throws reason out the window in favor of doing what they think makes them "Hardcore." Most of the time, it just makes them look retarded, thus, Tardcore.

Edit: Holy shit Guild liked this post. The Sony is becoming stronger within me since I bought my Vita after all...


----------

